# Tips for Basement Remodel



## Graph1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi All,

I'm new here, and I'm admittedly not very experienced with HVAC. I'm finishing my basement and so far everything is going pretty smoothly, though I'm getting hung up on the HVAC. I've got an 8" rectangular duct that's hanging down about 3" from the ceiling that runs right over a doorway, partially blocking where the door will swing. The rest will be hidden in a closet, though I want to maximize vertical storage space. The duct starts as an 8" x 12" duct, then a 7" round duct branches off at which point it reduces to a 8" x 9" duct, and finally it terminates by branching to an 8" and a 7" round duct. The whole section is about 10 feet long, and I'm hoping to at least find a duct riser to raise it 3" to the floor joists, if nothing else, though I would also like a horizontal offset to bring it as close to the wall as possible. The most ideal case would be to reconfigure it to a lower profile duct, but I'm not sure that will be very plausible, as 6" ductwork appears to be hard to find and very expensive. I am running oval ductwork in another location to reroute a 7" pipe and gain some headspace (good old low ceilings), but I don't think that's practical here, particularly dealing with the branches as I don't believe the fittings I would need exist for oval ductwork. I'm having a heck of a time finding a place to get the fittings that I think should exist for rectangular ductwork, and am frustrated since I don't even know where to look at this point. Does anybody have any suggestions about websites that have a good availability for the types of parts I've mentioned - a 3" riser for 8" x 12" ductwork (so far I'm only finding 6" risers), a horizontal offset for the same duct if possible, or perhaps a place that sells lower profile ductwork without going down to oval ductwork or stack ducts? Any suggestions are helpful at this point...

Thanks!
Gary


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

